# My Albino Cory is Swimming Crazy??



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

Anyone else have Albino Cory cats. I got one about a week ago and it is 1" long. For the last two days it has been swimming as fast as it can around the edges of the tank like it is swimming a marathon. Running into other fish and plants! I mean nonstop for 2 days. I have not seen it stop for more than 2 seconds, even when the lights are out. I added another regular cory along with the other fish in there(danios and 2 big goldfish) Anyone seen this before??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is Totally Standard Corydoras Behavior. They're just hyperactive little blurrs of energy. That lil guy will be acting that way for as long as you keep him.


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

OK thanks! It's actually pretty entertaining to watch!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you should not be keeping corys with goldfish - they require differant temps

but yes they are on speed or something


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cories get nervous when kept alone - they are 'social' fish, and need at least 4 or 5 buddies (preferably their own kind, but other cory species are fine as well) to be happy.

Eventuallly, they will settle down considerably (the nervous behaviour is also part of the acclimatization process), but will remain to do that occasionally, as well as speeding up to the surface to get a gulp of air.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"Cories get nervous when kept alone - they are 'social' fish, and need at least 4 or 5 buddies (preferably their own kind, but other cory species are fine as well) to be happy.

Eventuallly, they will settle down considerably (the nervous behaviour is also part of the acclimatization process), but will remain to do that occasionally, as well as speeding up to the surface to get a gulp of air."

well said!


----------

